# Why do NYC commuting cyclists cover their frames in tape?



## Cartman (Feb 21, 2004)

I just returned from NY City, and while walking around, I saw many comuter bikes with their entire frames taped up in either electrical tape or duct tape. Why do they do this?


----------



## cpuffe (Aug 1, 2004)

To make them less appealing to thieves.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

It also protects the frame from dings from leaning it against things to chain it up.

I always thought the smart money was on using cloth handlebar tape to wrap the frame--it quickly becomes VERY disreputable-looking, yet it removes without leaving anything behind.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

bikeboy389 said:


> It also protects the frame from dings from leaning it against things to chain it up.
> 
> I always thought the smart money was on using cloth handlebar tape to wrap the frame--it quickly becomes VERY disreputable-looking, yet it removes without leaving anything behind.


----------



## sugarloaf (Aug 6, 2002)

I wrap an old innertube slit lengthwise around the top tube like taping a hockey stick, zip-tied at both ends. I'm always leaning the bike against some kind of pole. So more for protection in my case. The bike I use is a Miyata 310 from 1980 or '81 with the original drivetrain so it ain't worth much. It does have a flat bar with nifty red salsa grips, though.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

most of these people are not commuters. these are messengers and delivery guys. yes, the tape protects the bikes from scratching and makes them less attractive to thieves. also, some of these bikes are stolen bikes sold on the street to messengers and restaurants, and the tape makes them less identifiable to their owners. finally, nyc being full of poseurs, i think some cyclists do it just to try to look cool.


----------

